# turkey hunters



## 88evinrude (Nov 13, 2016)

Any of you chase turkeys. They are my favorite creature to hunt.


----------



## overboard (Nov 13, 2016)

Love turkey hunting!


----------



## Jim (Nov 14, 2016)

I've had some luck!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 16, 2016)

........Did someone say "turkey"???? <3 <3


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 16, 2016)

Spring Gobbler is my absolute favorite. if I could never deer hunt again...well, I'd be sad. But, if I couldn't Spring Gobbler hunt, I'd probably be suicidal. LOL


----------



## 88evinrude (Nov 16, 2016)

good looking bunch of birds


----------

